# BBS-Heaven.com launched!



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

Everybody are welcome on new bbs dedicated website.
*BBS Heaven* 
http://www.bbs-heaven.com
available also by:
http://www.bbs-rs.com
http://www.bbsrs.com


----------



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

Over 300 pictures in gallery


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

i've got a set of BBSs that are going to blow minds. I'll have to give you a picture when they're done.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (Vasekk)*

im ready for rs's not to be on _every_ car


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: BBS-Heaven.com launched! (Vasekk)*

bbs-heaven implies there'd be beta on ALL bbs wheels.








not just a couple


_Modified by teutoned at 4:45 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: BBS-Heaven.com launched! (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_bbs-heaven implies there'd be little beta on ALL bbs wheels.









i dont know what that means but my statement has to do with not wanting to see rs's everywhere. 
that is all.


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Vasekk (Sep 9, 2008)

Added BBS LM gallery.. check http://www.bbs-heaven.com/?page_id=141


----------

